# OK so how do we post photos now?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No image icon in the menu toolbar, so...how are we supposed to post pictures in this Brave New World?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, I have been using the little upload thingy below the "Body" box...it is listed "Message Attachments"....seems easier to me....just make sure the pics are the "right size" ....


 


uh, yeah...easier, well maybe not...tried to post a pic three times and it keeps coming back "*Invalid file type or file exceeds max size(60kb)*"


 


I had to type that last part,and add color to boot...I can't seem to get the copy/paste thing down...tells me to make sure "All POP-UP Blockers are disabled"...hello, I like my popup blockers...



 


Since there are only 3 "Attachment" boxes below, does this mean that if one want's to post more than 3 pictures per post...he is outta luck...or would have to double post?



 


cale


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

The attachments only allow for pictures to be uploaded from your hard drive.


I cannot yet find a way to post pictures in line with the text.   I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont think your missing anything Bruce, theres simply nothing there. I had to type the image brackets in my posts, yeah, BIG improvement/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


Cale, I found the same thing with the "message attachment" box, its pretty useless so far. I suppose you could post 3 things, then use the edit command to insert three more. but so far I dont think it has anything to due with adding images, I dont think the new format was designed around image heavy users, or at least someone forgot to activate the image icon.


An Image Icon would be 50 times more usefull.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh...I was missing the obvious!












I guess I was just used to pasting the URL in...and having the software do it automatically.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Care to relate how you did that? are you saying just insert the image and its automaticly coverted?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, I usually just cut and paste the IMG tag from my Photobucket account, but that doesn't seem to work here now. I just get the text of ...... 

Any help ???? 
I could use some..


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have a "upload" anything visible. I made a post using basic html (you know the carat thingy then img src= "blah blah"and the closing carat)...It seemed to load fine, but the pix appear broken when I tried to view it later, though they will load if you right click the broken image box then "view image"...not sure WHERE the problem is doing it that way. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor,


No, that's how it works at another site.   Here, I use the IMG tags:  [*IMG] photo url here [*/IMG]


Just leave out the asterisks *


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,


 


You can use the old method: I did have a link saved to allow me instants access to the photo section, and it still works; this requires you to be a 1st class member!


 


In addition there is (with the 60KB limit) the facility to upload direct photos from your own computer - you can both reduce the size of the photo file using various programs (I use an old version of Paint Shop Pro), this will also compress it which dial up members will 'thank you' for as well.


 


Alas my spelling checker does not work with it, but I will keep looking!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK so far nothing, I'm pretty sure that Shad or someone will have to update the toolbar with an image icon...


The SAME thing happened on the Trains.com forum when they "improved" the site...took them awhile to get the bugs worked out and they eventually added an image icon to the toolbar.


It sure seams funny to me that all these newfangled web formats are not more image freindly from the get go....given how image heavy sites like Myspace are, it seams an image icon would be part of the basic package these days...


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic


 


I did upload a photo from my Hard Drive, not from any photo hosting site...haven't even tried to access my 1st Class storage...I could never remember what to type to insert image...a button would be nice for photo adding in text---like the GR Mag Forum! (hint-hint)...


My Firefox spell checker is not operating so I take no responsiblity in what I type from here forward....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


 


I tried to post in the garden/plant forum a few min ago, but it seems the entire website was down..Shad must still be working....gonna try another photo from the HDrive


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, but I dont store my pics on my computer, thats why I got the Gold Membership. I know I can still access and upload to my web storage, thats not the issue, the issue is that for the time being I have to hand type the [img*] [/img*] brackets to post a stupid picture, this should be a basic part of the format, not an additional accessory that has to added later. I thought we were supposed to moving forward?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Was just playing with this.  I LIKE the photo upload from your hard drive feature.  Sure makes life easier.


Have any of you found how to delete an entire post that you just made?  I can delete the text and photo....but a "blank" post results.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

test


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the Microsoft Image Resizer Power tool, it seems to work for me now...although I can't paste a link because MLS won't let me............?


 


Firefox User


Cale


well it did for those above...not so for some others........I'd be nice if this site auto sized uploaded pics...Now there is an Idea!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not? the Trains.com site does just that, reduces the pics to a "thumbnail" that when clicked gives the full size image. 

OK I've also just about given up posting an Avatar, didnt like my first attempt,so I deleted it, now everytime I try to add a new one it says "cannot exceed 80x80" yet the initial posted image was much larger and I've tried using smaller than 80x80 images....


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 


Your webspace/photlog is at something like this http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/manage.asp. that should taker you to it. To get there the following link will get you to the page where you add your webname and password (as before) and then you can get to the list of what you have there. http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ Then you add as before. 

Re spell checking, a right click, has a partial check facility that may need some checking done to add to its vocabulary, there is a both a partial list of words, and as you type there is also and underline put on the screen for words spelt wrong. At that underline right click on the errant spelling (yes I have plenty!) and you should get a list of possibles; choose the right one and click it = hopefully the right spelling. It MAY need some training (like me ! [grin]}) .


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Peter, and then.......?   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


i know how to get to get to the webspace, and access my pictures and all that , its once I select a picture, and copy the tag, what am I then supposed to do with it?


The old format was troublesome enough regarding pics, but at least once I copied the tag, I could paste into the reply text, highlight it and click the image icon and get those magic brackets in one more or less easy step.


Wheres that  "old technology" here? Thats the question.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

testing...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo test:


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic...works the same as before for me...you type [ img] and [ /img] with the url in the middle....and leave out any spaces between the brackets.  To post a url, you must use the url tool in the full editor or type the [ url] and [ /url] stuff.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

posting photos is working the same as it always did!


the IMG tags work..


except a button in the toolbar to insert those tags is currently missing..I just typed them in by hand, which I often do anyway..


im sure the IMG button will return eventually..Shad is probably overwhelmed with minor bug fixes right now..be patient, it will all come back..


 


meanwhile just type the tags manually, like this:


type the tags:












then insert your image URL between the tags:












We probably wont have to do it manually for very long..it takes a little while for all the bugs to get worked out.


 


Scot


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Victor just wanted a button to press and it would insert those symbols for him.   I suspect that he might have anticipated that he wouldn't even have to bother with any special formating...just put in a URL for the picture and let the forum software take care of it.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By peter bunce on 01/02/2008 11:19 AM 

 


You can use the old method: I did have a link saved to allow me instants access to the photo section, and it still works; this requires you to be a 1st class member!


 


In addition there is (with the 60KB limit) the facility to upload direct photos from your own computer - you can both reduce the size of the photo file using various programs (I use an old version of Paint Shop Pro), this will also compress it which dial up members will 'thank you' for as well.


 



Peter...


Do you mean that posting photos is now only allowed for first class members?  Or just a particular method?  Am I going to be in trouble or blocked out if I link a photo in the old [*img] link [*/img] method?


Matthew (OV)


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Testing......












Got it!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SlateCreek on 01/02/2008 1:38 PM
Posted By peter bunce on 01/02/2008 11:19 AM 

 


You can use the old method: I did have a link saved to allow me instants access to the photo section, and it still works; this requires you to be a 1st class member!


 


In addition there is (with the 60KB limit) the facility to upload direct photos from your own computer - you can both reduce the size of the photo file using various programs (I use an old version of Paint Shop Pro), this will also compress it which dial up members will 'thank you' for as well.


 



Peter...


Do you mean that posting photos is now only allowed for first class members?  Or just a particular method?  Am I going to be in trouble or blocked out if I link a photo in the old [*img] link [*/img] method?


Matthew (OV)


 


Hi Matthew,


I don't know - I am also new to this new program!  I can only work as a 1st class member; the instant post will have the limitation of file size which can lose detail; for that the best way is (I think) the old ways of doing it I am still having trouble with the spell checker or lack of it, the firefox one does not work, and that is after I did a re-opening of the firefox broswer to see if that made any difference - it didn't.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried "the old fashioned way" .. from my Photobucket account and all I get are inactive links.. 

What next???


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

All I did was go to my photo hosting site, right click on the picture, go to properties, select the location, create the img tags, and paste the location in between and it worked.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01/02/2008 1:49 PM
I've tried "the old fashioned way" .. from my Photobucket account and all I get are inactive links.. 

What next???



 


Dave,


please post one of your inactive links so we can see what it looks like..(just go ahead and try to post a pic like you did, but just leave it "broken" 


thanks,


Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, I KNOW posting photos still works, I've already posted a bunch on a topic already/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


Its the fact that I had to *manually type in those stupid brackets* that needs to be resolved before I'll consider this site functional again...


My irk is that this should be a BASIC function in the toolbars in ANY new format, not a add on....  


I dont blame Shad, this also happened at Kalmbach, Shad should not have to add this like an afterthought, it should have been there on start up but it seems like the companies providing these formats just dont "get it"...


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/02/2008 1:55 PM


Guys, I KNOW posting photos still works, I've already posted a bunch on a topic already/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


Its the fact that I had to *manually type in those stupid brackets* that needs to be resolved before I'll consider this site functional again...


My irk is that this should be a BASIC function in the toolbars in ANY new format, not a add on....  


I dont blame Shad, this also happened at Kalmbach, Shad should not have to add this like an afterthought, it should have been there on start up but it seems like the companies providing these formats just dont "get it"...


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif



 


Vic, dont panic! 


it will all get fixed..Rome wasnt built in a day.


Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I know Scot, just venting alittle ..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


I just really hate typing code, reminds me too much of computing during the 80's.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Testing attachment of a .jpg/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif  _Edit 1: seems to work - I just put the file link into the attachment box._


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the Message Attachment for this photo.  Still work on the other.  Through MLS web space it says page cannot be displayed.


Becky


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 01/02/2008 1:52 PM


 
Posted By Dave F on 01/02/2008 1:49 PM
I've tried "the old fashioned way" .. from my Photobucket account and all I get are inactive links.. 

What next???


 


 


Dave,


please post one of your inactive links so we can see what it looks like..(just go ahead and try to post a pic like you did, but just leave it "broken" " align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" />


thanks,


Scot



 



See my thread in the "Buildings" forum.. "Sparta Depot".


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Works just like it always did Vic. [*img]URL[*/img]  Are you griping because right now you manually have to type the tags?  11 additional characters total?


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that shot with the "properly" placed moon, Dwight.


Becky


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Becky... combining my twin loves of trains and astronomy. hehehe  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Actually, it's an old photo from years back. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.  What exactly are you folks typing to get your photos in?  I follow what I used to do and get the "Microsoft -- it don't work" symbol


 












 


 


It is supposed to be showing this:


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/Oct708.jpg


 


I can get the attachment thing from the hard disk to work fine


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Another test of 3 ways to do a photo from my MLS space - first a raw url:


_Edit 1 [wouldn't post it as a raw url even though the preview worked - "error on page"]_


Then some img tags:












Finally I'm putting the same url in the attachment field.  _Edit 1 - wouldn't post: "error on page"_


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Just testing to see if I can post an image.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*I'm testing also, here's a pic from my MLS web space:*


 


*







*


 


*I MANUALLY typed the bracketed "img"; the previous image icon was quicker, hope that returns as Shad gets the bugs/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif out!*


 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         *Tom*


 


*                                                                                                                                                                                           
*


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, think I got it


 












 


Does this work??


 


here is the exact code I had to type:  


but leave out the *.  And be sure to disable any hyperlinks the systems adds automatically


 


Growing pains,


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo test.  Worked the same as before.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob... 

[*img]ImageURL[*/img] - remove the asterisks 

[*img]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/Oct708.jpg[*/img] (again, remove the asterisks) 

produces...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight:  I see what I was doing wrong.  The new system seems to automatically create a hyperlink when you "cut and paste" the image location into the body of your text.  You have to disable this hyperlink and then it works fine.


 


BTW #21 is looking first rate


 


Bob


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I can post this: (maybe)












but how do I create a signature block now? Or revive my old one?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale


If found that there was a limitation since the first attempt I did this morning of a 640x480 photo.  Now the same size photo will cause the same message are yours.  Thus, be it one or three photos the limit has been set.


Too bad, it was quick and easy to post a photo.  The limit for the photo size is much to small if one needs to allow for a detailed photo or emphasize some portion about the photo.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh there it is!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I can get pictures from my webspace to work just fine with the HTML brackets.  However, I have been unable to post from my hard drive.  I browse, get the link to my hard drive showing, and then.....nothing.  What's next?  


Also, I haven't been able to get my signature block back.  How do I do that?  Where do you go to post the Aviar?


Thanks,


JimC.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,


I had to edit my profile to get the signature to work.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Testing












Tommy


Rio Gracie


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks Paul,*


*I still haven't been able to upload pics from my HD.*


*JimC.*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 01/02/2008 6:50 PM


*Thanks Paul,*


*I still haven't been able to upload pics from my HD.*


*JimC.*



 


I have a feeling thats a feature thats not supposed to work..


we could never upload photos from our hard-drives on the old forum, and it would require a lot of server space, and thats what 1st class memberships are for..


its probably just a feature on the "forum template" that shad hasnt removed yet..


but thats just a guess..I dont really know if uploading from the hard-drive is planned to be a feature or not..but I would guess no.


but thats no big loss, since we never had it anyway! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


 


Scot


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys....you attach a FILE. ...and you REFERENCE a file on a web site.  So that message attachment stuff on the bottom of FULL editor screen is for you to attach a FILE that is on your HARD DRIVE that is under 60K bytes in size.  If it's over 60K in size, you'll get an error output.  This is a NEW feature...and one I love.


If you want to INSERT a photo that is ON THE WEB (i.e. reference and display it)...you use the image tags of [ url] and [ /url] with the URL in the middle of the tags....just like old times.  Only difference is for NOW, you have to type the letters...all 11 of them.  Hopefully Shad will add an icon on the FULL editor to allow you to insert the image tags automatically.


Lastly, to insert a URL, you need to use the URL tags which you get by clicking on the CHAIN icon on the FULL editor...which then creates the  and  tags.


OK...the editor that is on the bottom of the forum pages is the QUICK editor...and does NOT have these features.  You can type the tags in if you want...but only the FULL editor has all the extras...just like in the OLD version of MLS.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Notice how this thread has been widened by one too big post? I'd sure like to see a fix for that that doesn't allow someone to post a figure OR SIGNATURE (Dwight) that is more than 800 pixels wide.....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 01/02/2008 7:13 PM


Guys....you attach a FILE. ...and you REFERENCE a file on a web site.  So that message attachment stuff on the bottom of FULL editor screen is for you to attach a FILE that is on your HARD DRIVE that is under 60K bytes in size.  If it's over 60K in size, you'll get an error output.  This is a NEW feature...and one I love.



 


Mike,


We understand all that..the problem is that the file-upload _doesnt work! _


thats what we are talking about..


right under these words im typing is "Message Attachments" and three windows with "browse" buttons next to them..to attach the photo from your hard-drive..they dont work..I tried a VERY small image..nothing happens..it just goes back to the message with no photo attached.


Is there another way to upload a photo from your hard-drive?


If you got an photo to upload from your hard-drive, how did you do it?


several us have tried and failed..not because we dont know how to do it, but because it doesnt work.


Scot


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Scott,*


*I am having the same experience with the Message Attachments section.*


*JimC.*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

test


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! I got it! 


 


you have to type something..anything..FIRST.


then go to the "browse" and pick your photo..


then submit.


 


I was trying to browse for a photo first, before typing anything..that makes the page refresh and boots you back to the blank message..


thats why it was failing..


 


just type something first and try it again!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Test..


will it put all uploaded pics at the bottom of the message? or where you want to insert them?


probaably all at the bottom..but lets test.


Insert small camera icon here..I will now browse for it:


 


Next..how about a green arrow..browising for that now:


 


Third..the G&W logo again..browsing now:


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. Photo test...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

as I suspected..all at the bottom.


oh well..still a cool feature!


very handy for smaller images..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 01/02/2008 7:18 PM
Notice how this thread has been widened by one too big post? I'd sure like to see a fix for that that doesn't allow someone to post a figure OR SIGNATURE (Dwight) that is more than 800 pixels wide.....



Sorry, I didn't realize right-justifying the signature image would cause such an issue.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  I've fixed it.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,


How do you right justify the text of the signiture, with the pic on the left?


JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhh.  I finally was able to get a pic to post from the HD.


JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


 


DANG IT DANG IT DANG IT........


 


I'm still gittin bupkis...


 


SHAD !!!!!!  Bwwaaaahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

test


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont where in the world your finding camera icons, what 'green arrows' ? its certainly NOT in the toolbars, at least not on mine. I got squat!  If I type some text in, and I open the browser in the 'message attachments' and all I get taken to is my desktop on my PC and no where else...


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/02/2008 8:52 PM


I dont where in the world your finding camera icons, what 'green arrows' ? its certainly NOT in the toolbars, at least not on mine. I got squat!  If I type some text in, and I open the browser in the 'message attachments' and all I get taken to is my desktop on my PC and no where else...


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif



 
Vic, sorry for the confusion.. those are photos I uploaded from my hard-drive!  the tiny camera icon, the green arrow, and the G&W logo.. I uploaded those from my computer to test the uploading feature.. type a message.. then click one of the three "browse" buttons below your message. it it should open a new window.. in that window, search for a small photo on your computer.. apparently it needs to be 60k or smaller in filesize to work. when you click on the photo you want, the path to the image should appear in the window to the left of the "browse" button.. click submit. the photo should appear in your post, like this: Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well at least I know I havent finally gone completely nuts, only just a little.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying again....


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

#%^^%@$^&&%$ 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave - try using lower case on the img tags instead of caps.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave...try img....vs IMG  It looks right.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you right justify the text of the signiture, with the pic on the left?

Mine is centered. Here's my code...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK lower case..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEE !!!! HHAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!! 

Thanks guys..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad that worked Dave. Some things are case sensitive. There was a similar problem on the old forum when someone used caps in the tags.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'll just wait on the photo uploads until we get a symbol again to just click on, then paste the address from our storage here into it, like we used to do. On the ones you just stick on the long reply form, from your hard drive(not uploaded to our web space) do they stay on the post permanently? Do they go to our web space to access later? 
Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I tried for over an hour to post a photo from my member storage and kept getting the box with a red X in it.  I finally managed to get a link to the photo and gave up.  I was using the lower case img commands, so I can't figure out what I did wrong.  I hope somebody comes up with a better way to post photos from our first class storage.  This is really frustrating.


I won't be able to post again until tomorrow night, so I hope things go better then.  I read and re-read this thread, but nothing seemed to go right for me.


I hate to even think of how much trouble I will have getting my signature back.


Gorre and Daphetid in Roanoke,


David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Test....


EDIT... nevermind, the box with red X.....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Shad may have accidentally broken something. I can't post images now either.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Four test photo postings:


1st Try: Same as before...









 









 









 









 


1st Try Results: As you can see -- seems to work just fine...


Okay, I'm now completely happy with the new format.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Image test:












Hartland Birney lends its support to a much older Rapido cousin.


Okay, it's working! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif  I think I'll wait a few days before trying to tackle the signature.


David Meashey


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I' ve been following this thread and Dave F. got it, but I still can't down on rolling stock get it to work .


this is about to drive me to drink'in.


Dave F. photo reads over 115.76 KB


can someone e-mail me PLEASE WITH  the info for a simple photo from my 1stclass file..please!!!!


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Just testing..nothing to see here..move along


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

according to Kevins e-mail I am typing it in right with small but its not working????????


Dang,,now its working????? what did I do differently???


[img]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/NTCGRR/86ft3.jpg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Test...












EDIT, cool, the lower case does work!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick reply...


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm


The quick reply worked the old fashioned way.  Perhaps the regular reply will do the same...












Let's see.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

No! 


I'll drop by later and try again. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


Dave


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

OK! Let's see if this really works. Iguess it does!


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I must be really dense. I'll try again. 
/Users/richardniemeyer/Desktop/Engine493sm.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

My photo test.












I posted this by pasting from my MLS webspace.  Can I post photos directly from my home computer or do I still need to upload them to the old 1st Class Members Webspace?


Ed


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones we post direct from our computer, I see how that works, just wonder if they stay 'stuck' on there forever. Guess they do NOT go to your gold storage space? Jerry


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

For stuff stored outside the first class server you need to include _http://_ as part of the front of your URL for the img tag to work - perhaps in 1st class you don't need it (same server as forum) or since I don't use the MLS server, maybe you do need it and some of you guys aren't using it... ok, more confused?


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Test image


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rich Niemeyer on 01/06/2008 4:23 PM
I must be really dense. I'll try again. 
/Users/richardniemeyer/Desktop/Engine493sm.jpg


 


Rich - you can't post something from your personal computer.  It has to be uploaded to a web server first.  See this FAQ from the old site (some of it is out of date, but most of the info is still pertinent).


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Test by using the 'browse' photo thing down at the bottom of the big reply form.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, that did NOT show on the preview but did upload from my computer. So, how long do these stay on? I guess they do not go to our storage space? 
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had put that short E-8 pix in my uploaded files, so thought I'd try a pix that had NOT ever been uploaded to here. Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess it works good! jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The photos posted that way are posted as "attachments" and are stored on the MLS server in an area set aside for them. There is, however, a 60K filesize limit on attachments, so photos that aren't sufficiently compressed won't post this way. As to their lifespan, I don't know what that is. I don't think Shad has set policy on this yet.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

testing 









tested?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

testing #2?





 


Testing #3












 


 EDIT


 


Ok I'm happier I think?


 


Chas


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
Thank you for the guidance. I guess I'm gonna have to establish a website in order to upload pics or go first class with MLS in order to place images I'd like to include messages. Your help on this forum has been outstanding. Have a good week.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

OK,  an image icon has been added to the toolbar for both 1st class and regular members.  You can click on the icon, enter the url of the image, and it will insert the image for you.  I've also removed a few of the extra options on the toolbar that were not needed.  I also set the default behavior of the return key to drop just one line, not two since so many of you moaned about that one.  (I actually found that setting by accident.)

In order to see the new toolbar and whatnot, you must clear your browser's cache and restart your browser.

You can thank me later.  I do enjoy praise, and appreciate your financial support.   I may have shot myself in the foot with some of my future plans with this change, but we'll see.  It'll just make what i was trying to accomplish down the road a little more difficult.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad. We wouldn't have this great forum without all your effort. I expected it would take some more effort to get some bugs worked out. 

Terl


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeeah!!!!!!!!!!!  It is greatly appreciated, forum revamp now 100% complete /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

TEST #1

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Iconic success!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By vsmith on 01/08/2008 8:48 AM
Yeeah!!!!!!!!!!!  It is greatly appreciated, forum revamp now 100% complete /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

I don't know if I'd say *complete*...  But this was a major point that needed to be fixed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad/Dwight.....  Interestingly enough, FYI, there are some links in the *Tool Bar* that do not work for me from my AOL (default) browser but _do_ work from Internet Explorer.  

Insert/Edit Link                       Does not open box on AOL
Remove Link                          Does not open box on AOL
Insert/Edit Image                   Does not open box on AOL
Insert/Edit Table                    Does not open box on AOL
Insert Horizonal Line            *Works on AOL
*Insert Smiley                          Does not open box on AOL  but can insert Smiley's from the right side of screen.  Not from the Tool Bar.
Insert Special Character     Does not open box on AOL  
Insert Page Break                 *Works on AOL*Just thought I'd make the report...


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Stan,

Make sure you don't have a pop up blocker running.  I can't remember if AOL still has that running by default..  I was never a fan of AOL's browser, even when I worked there.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Just trying out this picture posting icon.
So far so good.










Thanks.
Rick


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

test


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

test


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh23/NSRob/100_4195.jpg

_Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link. Mod._


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that everyone is more or less used to the changeover, it's time to start enforcing the 640 pixel width limit again. Sorry, but dem's da rules.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01/10/2008 8:03 PM
Now that everyone is more or less used to the changeover, it's time to start enforcing the 640 pixel width limit again. Sorry, but dem's da rules.

I recall when you first started enforcing that. It is easy enough to do what I do and link a larger image to the posted one which I typically set at 600 pixels wide. Thus the viewer at his discretion can view a much larger image, usually 1200 pixels. Works for me.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just looked for the rules for this and maximum posting size for signature pictures, but could not find them under your FAQs. It would be helpful if you provided this info under that section.


----------

